# RedHat 8.0 Installations Problem



## Ridcully (11. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade RedHat 8.0 zu installieren. Die installation läuft bis die x-Konsolen getstartet werden (1-5, glaube ich), danach bleibt das ganze hängen mit der Meldung "cd-rom: open failed". Also Erkenneng von Grafikkarte, Monitor, Maus funktioniert noch.

Ich hab's mit direktem booten vom DVD-Lufwerk und vom Brenner aus versucht, der Fehler ist der gleiche, die CDs sind Original-CDs und der CD-Check läuft problemlos durch.

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit SUSE 7.3, und da gab's es irgendeinen anderen Modus in dem gas ganze dann lief, ich weiß aber nicht mehr wirklich was genau dort das Problem war.

Johannes


----------

